# Right material for dri-fit/under armour



## EngraverGuy (Nov 13, 2009)

I am putting numbers on some dri fit shirts and shorts and ordering numbers from Transfer Express. Wondering which of their choices would be the best. Goof Proof seems most durable, but really don't like the feel. This is for an ulitmate frisbee team. I like the feel of the hot split. Need to order soon, so any help would be appreciated.
Thank you in advance.
Tim


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Are these plastisol or vinyl? If plastisol, you need to tell Transfer Express you are printing on 100% poly and see what they recommend. If the shirts are dyed, you'll need a low bleed poly ink.


----------



## big frank sports (Aug 7, 2008)

If you are putting numbers on a wicking shirt, my advice is to go with outline type numbers NOT the solid type numbers. This will allow the shirts to breath like they are designed to do. Get a contrasting color and it will look like a 2 color number.

Frank


----------



## EngraverGuy (Nov 13, 2009)

Thanks..I ended up ordering the All Star number which has an outline around it. Would I have been better to get the Phantom? These are from Transfer Express. Hate to spend the money on changing, but also want to do a good job.
Thanks
Tim


----------



## big frank sports (Aug 7, 2008)

Yes the Phantom will work best and get the elasti-print or the goof proof. When you call them, make sure you tell them you are using 100% polyester wicking shirts.

Frank


----------

